# how to find a good doctor



## jenn43 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been interested in alternative medicine for a long time but I am so confused about the different types of practices and how to know that your seeing a good knowledgable doctor. Most of all how to get insurance to pay for it. I would like to find a doctor who practices both alternative and western medicine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Try this site:

http://www.alternativementalhealth.com/ then go to "Find Doctor/Practitioner"

I just found it and there are actually a few doctors in my area. I will post more once I go see one.

Take care,
Eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

It's hard to find a doctor who has degrees in both allopathic and an alternative medicine discipline. I was lucky to see a gp who gives as much credibility to Chinese medicine and naturopathy as to her discipline, allopathy.
I know of/have met a few allopathic doctors who secretly or discreetly practice alternative meds on their own families, but who would never dare to acknowledge it to someone in their own profession.


----------

